# Journal Database



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I am working on a Journal Database to help new people in the hobby get ideas for setups. If anyone has a journal they have created please submit it to me. I will provide references to each author. If anyone has any ideas for the site, let me know.
Greg

*Journal Database*


----------

